# Ping Pong



## colt4ever (24. Februar 2005)

Ich habe einen Cursorfehler (oder so):
Ich habe den Ball mit einem Thread gestartet und bereits den Schläger für einen Spieler fertig, aber der Cursor ist zu langsam und deshalb kommt es vor, dass in der Konsole das ASCII Zeichen für den Schläger irgendwo hingedruckt wird (zufällig). Hilft das was, wenn ich noch einen Thread für den Schläger starte, oder geht es irgendwie, das ich einen zweiten Cursor nur für den Ball erzeuge?

Bitte helft mir
mfg colt4ever

wenn Ihr wollt, kann ich das bereits vorhandene Projekt hereinstellen)


----------



## Tobias K. (24. Februar 2005)

moin


So ohne weiteres kann ich mir nciht erklären wie es zu einem "Cursorfehler" kommt.
Aber kannst es gerne mal zeigen, deinen Code mein ich.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## colt4ever (25. Februar 2005)

Ok hier ist es, aber ich weiss jetzt vielleicht warum dieser fehler ist: Wahrscheinlich wegen dem Multithreading


----------



## Tobias K. (25. Februar 2005)

moin


Ich hba dein Problem nciht mit dem Schläger sondern mit dem Ball.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## colt4ever (26. Februar 2005)

Ich glaube auch, denn es könnte sein, das beim MT der Cursor zur gleichen Zeit an zwei verschiedenen Positionen gesetzt wird, deshalb packt der Rechner es nicht. Ich hab auch schon versucht, die game_draw_ball() Funktion in der while(1) Schliefe (von dem Schläger) ohne MT aufzurufen, aber dann meint man es ruckelt.
Ich weiss nicht wie das gehen könnte ohne das ein Fehler auftritt.

Weiss jemand ein gutes Tutorial für Graphikprogrammierung (2D). Es gibt doch in C eine eigene Graphikoberfläche (bzw könnte man machen, zB mit graphics.h oder so).


----------

